# Meteorite inlay ring



## btboone (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's a new ring I made with Gibeon Meteorite.  The meteorite is over 4 billion years old and it took millions of years to cool, giving it the characteristic crystalline grain structure.  The meteorite material is only found in a single location in south Africa.  The ring is titanium.


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 26, 2009)

You continue to amaze. 

When does your moon rock ring come out?  :tongue:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 26, 2009)

holy cow that is awesome

One of these days I will have one of your rings.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 26, 2009)

I have one of Bruce's rings (not this one) but I love it! It was a replacement for my wedding band that was too thick, too tall and too wide. Bruce, made the PERFECT ring for me.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful work Bruce! Beautiful!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Fred (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, Bruce. Long time no see! We missed you at the meeting last weekend.

BTW, I just bet that you didn't get that 'rock' from any local vendors since it came from one of those galaxies far, far away. 

Extremely nice artisan work there my friend!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 26, 2009)

Bruce, what a gift! Thanks for sharing that.

Dale


----------



## btboone (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Still working on that moon rock. :biggrin:

Hi Fred. Sorry I missed you. I was at the Atlanta pen show. I sold a Flame pen and a few rings and came close on some others, but I made some huge contacts that may turn out to be a VERY big deal.  Needless to say, I'm at home doing homework right now.


----------



## davinci27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Bruce.  Just wanted to say beautiful rings.  I keep telling my wife I want to replace my wedding band with one of your rings.  they are gorgeous.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 26, 2009)

That is awesome looking ring....  Don't worry, I won't tell the others that you really get your rocks through a stargate you have hidden in your basement.....  SHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 26, 2009)

That is awesome! You never cease to amaze.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 26, 2009)

Bruce, that is an amazing ring, I've made rings with tektites,and Moldavites  but WOW yours gotta have a bunch of MoJo with it. simply astounding,


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 26, 2009)

WOW!Beautiful!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 27, 2009)

That is gorgeous, let me know when you work out the details. I've been meaning to buy a ring from you. Or even one of your wood inlay rings.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 27, 2009)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 27, 2009)

Bruce,
    I'd have to say, before someone else does...ready?
"out of this world!"
Really, hate to talk price, but a piece of meteorite has to get pricy, right? I mean, is it affordable or more a conversation piece and if affordable, do you have enough to make quantities?


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know squat about jewelry, but I sure like yours


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fred said:


> BTW, I just bet that you didn't get that 'rock' from any local vendors since it came from one of those galaxies far, far away.



.. and the shipping charges ...


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Bruce,
Truly amazing.  Thats a keeper.


----------



## btboone (Mar 27, 2009)

Glenn, the ring would retail for $460.  Not bad for something 4 billion years old.  I understand that the government of Namibia has stopped export of the material, so it will indeed become more and more rare and valuable.


----------



## bad (Mar 27, 2009)

Bruce:
I can't tell from the picture. Is the whole centre band made of meteorite or is the meteorite inlaid in the centre band? Either way, that's seriously cool. I didn't think you'd be able to top the puzzle pen but you just did. Looking forward to seeing what crazy cool sh... I mean stuff you'll come up with next.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 27, 2009)

Stunning, simply stunning.  I always look forward to see what you will do next.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 27, 2009)

damn bruce, that is cool. lucky fella who ends up with that one.

might i take a minute to say how well my ring is holding up by the way. if anyone wants an awesome ring, get one from bruce (or have your wife do it).


----------



## btboone (Mar 27, 2009)

bad said:


> Bruce:
> I can't tell from the picture. Is the whole centre band made of meteorite or is the meteorite inlaid in the centre band? Either way, that's seriously cool. I didn't think you'd be able to top the puzzle pen but you just did. Looking forward to seeing what crazy cool sh... I mean stuff you'll come up with next.


 
The entire inlay is meteorite.  The titanium ring is a simple one with a deep groove.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow...awesome!  I just happen to be a geologist and as I sit here with my microscope against my computer screen...I hate to disappoint you, but that is only a 3.7 billion year old meteor.  I rarely get out of bed for anything  younger than 10 billion, but you caught me on a good day.


----------



## btboone (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, I guess they might have been rounding up if that's the case. :biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Mar 28, 2009)

That is a awesome ring, I am from SA - may be I should order one. I would like to talk to you about some rings and a very interesting project that I am working on that might have a great potential to use some of your skills.


----------



## btboone (Mar 28, 2009)

Come on by some time Constant.  I'm here most of the time.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 28, 2009)

that is so cool, i need to rob a bank or something. :biggrin::biggrin:
Seriously though that is amazing, would it be possible to inlay volcanic rock into a ring


----------



## btboone (Mar 28, 2009)

I think volcanic rock might crush.  This stuff withstands some pretty violent hammering.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 28, 2009)

Further proof of some of the great stuff that can come out of Southern Africa :biggrin:

As someone mentioned earlier, I don't know much about jewelry but I sure like the jewelry you make.  Stunning.


----------



## bad (Mar 28, 2009)

btboone said:


> The entire inlay is meteorite.  The titanium ring is a simple one with a deep groove.



Can it be resized? Just curious.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 28, 2009)

Bruce,

Another outstanding creation!

  -Barry


----------



## Dario (Mar 28, 2009)

That is really awesome Bruce!!!

Your best band IMHO.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 28, 2009)

I assume there is a certification that it comes with? 


btboone said:


> Glenn, the ring would retail for $460.  Not bad for something 4 billion years old.  I understand that the government of Namibia has stopped export of the material, so it will indeed become more and more rare and valuable.


----------



## btboone (Mar 29, 2009)

bad said:


> Can it be resized? Just curious.


 
I should be able to stretch the ring a little if necessary.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 18, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> .....I just happen to be a geologist.....


 
I thought your profile said you are a trucker??


----------

